
People are already selling drugs and adult services on Facebook's Marketplace - unclebucknasty
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-marketplace-drugs-animals-adult-services-2016-10
======
jrnichols
I'm trying to figure out who's surprised by this.

I wouldn't be at all surprised to see news articles about people trying to
sell guns with it too and how dangerous and unregulated it is blah blah blah.

